# Here Comes Irene



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Well it's looking like this hurricane now has a better chance to hit us. Hopefully this thing gets pretty week by the time it gets here. I have no fishing plans this weekend, but i hope it doesnt effect others to badly. Maybe it will weaken and we can all fish in the rain, heard of people doin that before. Dismal swamp needs the rain though.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Not to sound like the "wishful" folks in Texas....but...a good drenching of the Dismal Swamp fire definitely wouldn't hurt.


----------



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

look at the bright side, as long as no body gets hurt and no serious damages. its all good. Not to mention, you know the surf is gonna be littered with busted clam, ALOT of fish will be in the breakers, bein fatkids n such...

free bait and probably drum!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

BigJ said:


> look at the bright side, as long as no body gets hurt and no serious damages. its all good. Not to mention, you know the surf is gonna be littered with busted clam, ALOT of fish will be in the breakers, bein fatkids n such...
> 
> free bait and probably drum!



ya that is the good part and i agree with you, i just dont want a big windstorm, just alot of rain i guess


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

fishinbob said:


> ya that is the good part and i agree with you, i just dont want a big windstorm, just alot of rain i guess


Pretty sure you can count on a huge windstorm if the current model trends hold up. I follow a guy on FB (Dave Tolleris, from WXRISK.com) that says that its quite possible if the trends keep like they have been to see 100mph sustained winds over Hatteras. Not looking good at all.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'll see your 100 mph and raise ya Cat 3.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

slevinkelevra said:


> Pretty sure you can count on a huge windstorm if the current model trends hold up. I follow a guy on FB (Dave Tolleris, from WXRISK.com) that says that its quite possible if the trends keep like they have been to see 100mph sustained winds over Hatteras. Not looking good at all.


 Yeah it is not looking good for Hatty, but then again, I hope Dave's predictions for this storm is like some of his snow storm predictions this winter...


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Cdog said:


> Yeah it is not looking good for Hatty, but then again, I hope Dave's predictions for this storm is like some of his snow storm predictions this winter...


I agree some of them were bad, but I would trust DT over any of the other mets any day.


----------



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

well there's only really one thing that can be done if its really gonna be that bad.

Hanker down, wait it out, let the storm pass. go out the next morning after and re-learn the beach there cause i guarantee that all the sandbars, sloughs, breaks, out-sucks, and whatnots are gonna be completely different. FUN FUN FUN!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

BigJ said:


> well there's only really one thing that can be done if its really gonna be that bad.
> 
> Hanker down, wait it out, let the storm pass. go out the next morning after and re-learn the beach there cause i guarantee that all the sandbars, sloughs, breaks, out-sucks, and whatnots are gonna be completely different. FUN FUN FUN!!


Yeah at least this time I've got a yak to fish on Shore Dr when it floods like the last little NorEaster , just think what a Cat 3 will do , when Issy hit I was out of power for 11 days


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

well it looks like it might be heading east more, and hit hatteras pretty bad. hopefully the piers and docks around here will be okay, but espcially the cottages and people


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

They say its heading for South Carolina but the storm surge will still be felt;New Moon+East winds=Coastal Flooding


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

BigJ said:


> look at the bright side, as long as no body gets hurt and no serious damages. its all good. Not to mention, you know the surf is gonna be littered with busted clam, ALOT of fish will be in the breakers, bein fatkids n such...
> 
> free bait and probably drum!


I agree with you 100% on this one J. I have always done well at the end of big storms..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

This things lookin a bit like................................................................... Isabel.
be carefull people.. I remember isabel.
Now i live in Sunny Florida, no Hurricanes here


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

Look like the Outer Banks might be getting the worst of it.....Hunker down guys and be safe rather than sorry. It's now at 115mph and CAT 3...Yikes.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

it seems like every few hours the people on the weather channel say its moved more in a dircetion to hit hampton roads and the obx, really hope everyone and there property will be ok!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Ok...here's how I see things. We've been shaking and baking with the earthquake and dismal swamp fire....now we're about to get doused.
Earth, Wind, and Fire. All the elements...unfortunately I don't like the sound of mother nature's tune.
Sure is odd how we get a *rare* earthquake right before a humongous hurricane. There's got to be some meaning to the madness.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. This one is notgonna be good for us as well.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Well, that earthquake was not an earthquake.

it was the governments 16 trillion dept check bouncing


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

it looks like it may be weakining some thts good


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

stop global whining. just enjoy the ride, or at least the views.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

We're under a tornado warning here now. Not enough wind to ruffle feathers yet in Chesapeake, but it'll be here soon enough I imagine.... Rain. Maximum sustained winds at 90 with the storm now I think, not too crazy. just caught it on the weather channel... See what happens. I was gonna get some video tomorrow, but I can't find my video camera charger. I think they said winds at 60 or so in Hatteras already.. Stay safe.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Yep. Just retired for a cat nap...then I heard the warning beeps from the tv news alert.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

My old man kept saying how this won't have anything on Hazel in 54.lol We'll be good.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Well...I can proudly say I wasn't even a twinkle in 54. 
BTW: They closed the other tornado warning. If ya are near Ballahack (sp), St Brides,Douglass Landing, Hickory.... then they just issued another warning.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Well...I can proudly say I wasn't even a twinkle in 54.
> BTW: They closed the other tornado warning. If ya are near Ballahack (sp), St Brides,Douglass Landing, Hickory.... then they just issued another warning.


My old man wasnt even a twinkle in 54 haha but imho, i dont think this is going to be bad at all. Especially for us here in richmond.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, we'll be good up this way. Smooth sailing right this second in the Hickory Great Bridge area. The wind's supposed to pick up later though. I was out on my deck looking for tornadoes when we were under the warning. I did not find one...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

drawinout said:


> I was out on my deck looking for tornadoes when we were under the warning. I did not find one...


In most cases....we don't find tornadoes. They find us.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Samblam said:


> My old man wasnt even a twinkle in 54 haha but imho, i dont think this is going to be bad at all. Especially for us here in richmond.


Oops...meant to say _I wasn't yet a twinkle in my dad's eye_ in 1954.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

the good thing is that the tornadoes in these storms are usually weak


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

My dad was a little boy back in '54 during hazel.... but i did a research paper on her. She did so much destruction and she came ashore way down in myrtle Beach SC. ( killing 1000 in Haiti and another 90+ in the US. The big surprise is she didn't weaken much and made it all the way to Canada with winds up near 100 mph and there she merged with a cold front and killed another 100 folks and left 14,000 homeless.


----------

